# Coding VT status post defibrillator



## evanderbilt (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello. I do risk adjustment coding and was wondering if i can code 427.1 for ventricular tachycardia as a valid diagnosis code even though the patient has had a cardiac defibrillator implanted for the VT. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dhaneshmurali (Jul 22, 2014)

*ventricular tachycardia*

Hi,

            All the arrythmic conditions like sick sinus syndrome, ventricular tachycardia is not suitable conditions to code after pacemaker placement or debrillator implantation most of the time.

          If any evaluation or current treatment plan is given for ventricular tachycardia, we can code for 427.1 as HCC code irrespective of whether AICD is there or not. Ofcourse you should follow the instructions given by your provider.


Regards,

Dhanesh M


----------

